# Getting my dog over from scotland



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,any tips advice on getting my dog (a mini schnauzer) who weighs 10 kilo from glasgow to alicante?wife and 2 kids flying over and im driving over ferry from portsmouth to bilbo.so flight for him or drive ferry? Any advice would be greatly appreciated..thanks in advance


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think there is only Monarch airlines who will fly pets, Ryanair and Easy jet don't.
If you are driving, then taking the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao, that is probably the best option.
Has your dog got his pets passport, all the necessary Vaccs etc
I think on the ferry your dog has to stay in the car for the crossing, so if he has his favourite toys etc, and has had regular stops to walk and relieve himself, he should be comfortable enough. 
Dogs travelling in cars in Spain must have a car safety harness while travelling, it is the law here. Most good pet stores in Uk have them to fit your little dog.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We drove our dogs to costa del sol from aberdeen. We drove overnight to Plymouth, took the ferry to Santander and stopped overnight en route. no problems at all. Our vet in Aberdeen advised us to drive them as the flight would be very stressful for them. On the boat they had their own kennel and we could visit them and take them out as often as we wanted. So much better than flying.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

fergie said:


> I think there is only Monarch airlines who will fly pets, Ryanair and Easy jet don't.
> If you are driving, then taking the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao, that is probably the best option.
> Has your dog got his pets passport, all the necessary Vaccs etc
> *I think on the ferry your dog has to stay in the car for the crossing, s*o if he has his favourite toys etc, and has had regular stops to walk and relieve himself, he should be comfortable enough.
> Dogs travelling in cars in Spain must have a car safety harness while travelling, it is the law here. Most good pet stores in Uk have them to fit your little dog.



No, thats definitely not so. On the Portsmouth Bilbao ferry there are dog cabins, there is a kennel, and there are dog walking areas. The crossing is 24 hours so if you had to leave it in the car it would probably be very very stressed!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sammymac said:


> Hi all,any tips advice on getting my dog (a mini schnauzer) who weighs 10 kilo from glasgow to alicante?wife and 2 kids flying over and im driving over ferry from portsmouth to bilbo.so flight for him or drive ferry? Any advice would be greatly appreciated..thanks in advance


Get a quote from Arbuclesmith at Glasgow airport., They done well by us and if it's still the same lady who works there,she is very helpful and will meet you at any hour of the night, to make sure your dog is safely aboard the flight.

As for stress, flossie flew from Hong Kong to London(12 hour flight, which I suspect she slept most of the way), one night in a kennel then on to Glasgow. 1 month later from Glasgow to Alicante with zero ill effects.

Ryanair and Easyjet DO NOT have pressurised or heated cargo holds, which is why they won't fly pets.


----------



## riaboo (Sep 26, 2012)

We have recently moved to Valencia, and we had the same issue regarding transporting our pet cat from Yorkshire to Spain. I have looked in to using Jet2, but in the end we used a company called Posh Pet Travel. They are really helpful and their rates are very reasonable. They picked up our cat from West Yorkshire and updated us all the way using Facebook about our cats progress. I would suggest to contact them and see if they can help you


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

Many thanks for all your replys very helpful,i have been to the vet and he has his passport and jags micro chipped,cost more than the kids.

I wasnt aware about the seatbelt in spain so will get him his harness...again thanks for all the posts as im sure you all know its quite a stressful time
This helps alot..


----------



## riaboo (Sep 26, 2012)

sammymac said:


> Many thanks for all your replys very helpful,i have been to the vet and he has his passport and jags micro chipped,cost more than the kids.
> 
> I wasnt aware about the seatbelt in spain so will get him his harness...again thanks for all the posts as im sure you all know its quite a stressful time
> This helps alot..


We have been through the same, and you'll get there. Its only our third week in Spain and everything is still being sorted out, but it'll be worth it in the end  Good luck and keep us updated with your progress x


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

dunmovin said:


> Get a quote from Arbuclesmith at Glasgow airport., They done well by us and if it's still the same lady who works there,she is very helpful and will meet you at any hour of the night, to make sure your dog is safely aboard the flight.
> 
> As for stress, flossie flew from Hong Kong to London(12 hour flight, which I suspect she slept most of the way), one night in a kennel then on to Glasgow. 1 month later from Glasgow to Alicante with zero ill effects.
> 
> Ryanair and Easyjet DO NOT have pressurised or heated cargo holds, which is why they won't fly pets.


Hi,thankyou for the reply,would you have the phone number for the company


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

riaboo said:


> We have been through the same, and you'll get there. Its only our third week in Spain and everything is still being sorted out, but it'll be worth it in the end  Good luck and keep us updated with your progress x


Thanks very much,.just getting things sorted now looking to move in january excited and scared..haha..x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I woulds still recommend using the tunnel, the pet can stay with you and be kept as atress-free as possible and there are many inexpensive places where you can make an overnight stop that accept pets Premiere Classe Hotels. Over 230 hotels in France, Belgium, Netherlands and the UK is one.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Pet travel by air is extremely expensive, anything from £500 to £750 per dog, plus you will need to buy an IATA approved travel crate.The type with plastic thumbscrew door locking devices are *not *approved. The door must be the steel, spring loaded double locking type. 
Be aware too. that whereas pets are allowed to depart the UK from any airport, only Gatwick, Heathrow and Manchester can be used as ports of entry or re-entry to the UK. 

Professional road transporters of pets can also be very expensive; expect to pay £350 or more for each animal.

To be honest, since you driving over and using the ferry, the dog will be far better off travelling with you. 

Once you are in Spain and en-route to Alicante, stop every couple of hours for a pee-break and to allow your dog to stretch his legs (and you of course). Do not let the dog off the leash at any time when he is out of the car; if he has the least tendency toward being an escape artist he will be away and gone. 

Earlier this week on of the pro' dog movers had to leave two escapees to their own devices when they were spooked by a truck whilst the handler was trying to get them out of the crate for a pee-break. The escapees have not been seen since...
All in all far better to do it yourself... for you and the dog.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sammymac said:


> Hi,thankyou for the reply,would you have the phone number for the company


will find it and post later today


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> will find it and post later today


0141 8875252


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

sammymac said:


> Hi all,any tips advice on getting my dog (a mini schnauzer) who weighs 10 kilo from glasgow to alicante?wife and 2 kids flying over and im driving over ferry from portsmouth to bilbo.so flight for him or drive ferry? Any advice would be greatly appreciated..thanks in advance


Hi - we flew Glasgow to Alicante with our cat earlier this year. We were able to put the cat on the same flight as us, and we flew with Jet2.

There is a link on their website for animals Travelling with Children and Animals. I can't remember the name of the company that this link put us in touch with, but they were pleasant and helpful. Be aware that the flight itself can be reasonably priced, but these companies often charge a lot of money just for filling in the relevant paperwork for the animal. We decided to pay them because we didn't want the nightmare scenario of turning up for the flight and then discovering we hadn't done all the paperwork correctly!

Hope this helps!


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

All help much appreciated.thankyou.


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

dunmovin said:


> 0141 8875252


Thanking you.will let you know how it goes.


----------

